# Spots in/bei Lübeck



## feuerdaggi (25. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

ich habe meinem Patenkind MTB näher gebracht und der 11jährige Bengel hat nun echt 1,5jahre gespart und kauft sich ein Dirtbike, weil er in Lübeck ja nicht so richtig Berge fahren kann wie bei mir in Freiburg. Kennt jemand ein paar Spots in Lübeck, zu denen ich mal mit ihm gehen kann? gibt es ne BMX Bahn? irgendwas? Oder muss ich dem kleinen zeigen wie man sowas baut?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin, musstma...SUFU nutzen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1242663&postcount=41

gff. mal den user kontaktieren. HL ist ja nicht soviel los. In Kiel gibts ein paar mehr spots für kids... finde echt schade, daß das nicht mehr gefördert wird. Mein Neffe ist 6 und hat ähnliche Ambitionen..wohnt bei Bad Segeberg..ist echt schwer was zu finden. Wir üben zur Zeit in einer Kieskuhle... ..

Gruss aus der Landeshauptstadt,
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr freilauf (25. Dezember 2011)

am Parkhaus ist n skatepark da kann er ja ma gucken ( müsste Kanalstrasse sein)


----------



## essential (28. Dezember 2011)

sonst lohmühle oder uni


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Dezember 2011)

Oder auf die dirtranch gehen !


----------



## feuerdaggi (31. Dezember 2011)

dirtranch?


----------



## Danny-128 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja die Dirtranch ! Schau mal bei google Dirtranch.info haben nur noch eine Seite bei Facebook.


----------

